# Genuine Factory Alpine White E46 M3 - Makeover



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Now depending on who you speak to there are either on 2 or 10 UK spec, factory Alpine White M3s, either way its a rare beast!

Mike the owner popped over to see me a month or so ago to get me to look at all the areas he wanted sorting, quotes were sent over and the car was booked in for 2 weeks

Work to be undertaken was as follows

* Remove and repaint both bumpers, the rear one need replacing in the end
* Remove and repaint wing mirrors
* Remove and refurb all the wheels
* Remove and replace all badges
* Remove and replace rear light clusters
* Full paint correction detail
* Last but not least, wrap the roof with CF effect vinyl
* Repaint hubs and calipers

How it looked on arrival



















Not too bad from a distance? on closer inspection




































































































First job was to get all the body parts off that were going to be repainted, so after wrestling with bumpers and wing mirrors it was time to get cleaning

With it being white i wanted to clean under all the exterior trim to help prevent staining in the future










Wash procedure was a fairly strong mix of G101 to thoroughly clean and degrease all surfaces, followed by a normal wash with AS Autowash.

Handy part about having the bumpers off was that it gave me a chance to clean all those areas that are never cleaned



















Enigne bay getting a clean up










Wash procedure was a fairly strong mix of G101 to thoroughly clean and degrease all surfaces, followed by a normal wash with AS Autowash.

Clayed using a fairly agressive clay, as there was a fair amount of fallout and overspray on the paintwork.

Final rinse then back inside to remove the wheels




























Arches were soaked in a stronger G101 mix, then scrubbed clean, followed up with Tardis to remove tar




























Still some staining but this was improved using a paint cleaner

Calipers and hubs were then repainted using a hi - temp silver galvinising spray paint



















The whole back box was then polished and sealed using britemax metal polish and sealant combo, although only the tailpipes are visible when the bumper is on, it was worth doing while it was accessible

Before










After










Next job was to replace the mismatched tail lights, one was a bmw cellis led and the other was a normal one, so both were replaced with some brand new led ones










Area cleaned up and sealed, again to help prevent future water staining on the white paintwork










Other side before just to show how much soiling collects in normally hidden areas










New lights ready to go in










All fitted, better test they work!



















Next the badges were removed

Again loads of crap underneath










Soon cleaned up ready for the new badges to be put on after the machine work










Onto the engine bay and underbonnet area

All the exposed paintwork was cleaned with SV cleaner fluid, then waxed with Saphir, a sort of 50/50










Rubber hoses were treated with SV Pneu and hard plastics with AS highstyle





































With all the dirty work out of the way, it was time to inspect the paintwork

With it being white, it was never going to be easy to capture the defects, but I managed to get a few useable shots























































And the best (worst!) for last, runs in the clearcoat on the nearside rear wing, and a nice big patch of OP on the bottom section, now I've seen bad paint jobs before but this was right up there with the worse of them!























































After taking reading with the Posi 200a I managed to get a nice set of split layer readings to use as a guide while sanding out the runs and OP, for the runs I went 1500, 2000, 3000 by hand and finally 4000 by DA to make it easy to polish back up.

The process for the OP was 2000, 3000 and again 4000 by DA

The runs weren't totally removed but unless you stood on upside down you would barely notice what remained

Afters




































Back onto the 'normal' corrective work, fastcut plus on a green 3M compounding pad was used, then refined with Menzerna 203s on a 3M polishing pad.

Bonnet before










After one hit










After second hit










Refined




























The above process was carried out on the rest of the paintwork

Some random afters














































In the meantime the wheels were back from the being refurbed, and were sealed with nanolex premium sealant before being put back on the car



















Next job up required some assistance from my fellow wrappers, one we had all been looking forward to doing as well! The CF roof wrap














































All that was left to do now was refit the freshly painted bumpers and wing mirrors (anyone who was over the uit saturday will know that I had fun doing this!!) then apply 2 layers of SV Best of Show to the paintwork, and 2 weeks of work left the car looking like this, truely a one off BMW and one of the most pleasurable details I have done to date.

Excuse the quality of the outdoor pics, but bright sun and white cars don't make for easy to take pics!


















































































Cheers for looking, and a big thanks to those who helped out along the way - you know who you are 

Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful results on a stunning machine!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent write-up and transformation Bry, the finish and outcome were well worth the efforts compared to when it was dropped of, stunning mate.:thumb:


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

absoloutly stunning


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Excellent write-up and transformation Bry, the finish and outcome were well worth the efforts compared to when it was dropped of, stunning mate.:thumb:


Cheers for helping with the back bumper and bits and pieces :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top work Bryan - Huge improvement - the rear lights look so much better and good work on the CF wrap


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers for helping with the back bumper and bits and pieces :thumb:


Anytime mate, was some colourful language floating around with those mirrors and bumpers.:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks fantastic, excellent work


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Awersome work there mate, it looks bloody brilliant! Thats the first M3 that I've seen and actually liked (more of an AMG fan) but you can't fault that.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding results! And that roof definitely makes a huge difference!:thumb:


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

STUNNING WORK! Looks the dog's dangles.....


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely top detail Bryan, The owner must have been over the moon with that transformation. :thumb:


----------



## 5hep (Oct 12, 2007)

That really does look good

Transformed a tired m3 into something really good :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great finished results Bry :thumb: glad you got all the bits back on


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I just don't know what to say!

Just fantastic! Would love to own that!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats a fantastic transformation.

That paintwork left a lot to be desired with the paint runs and orange peel. The correction looks 100% from the pictures though.

Not overly keen with the cf wrap. Just a bit tacky looking IMHO.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cracking transformation cant beleive the state of the thing beforehand, its either seen some serious track day or just not been looked after to well.

How come it had different rear light also seems very odd?

Anyhoo looks brand new now cracking job.

Gav


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent job on a great car


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Not overly keen with the cf wrap. Just a bit tacky looking IMHO.


Says the man who drives a scooby! :lol:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks the business, great work, great results :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thats a fantastic transformation.
> 
> That paintwork left a lot to be desired with the paint runs and orange peel. The correction looks 100% from the pictures though.
> 
> Not overly keen with the cf wrap. Just a bit tacky looking IMHO.


:lol: the irony of a scooby driver :lol: :thumb:


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome work matey :thumb:
Loving the CF wrapped roof


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks superb. That rear wing was awful


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent work Bryan a total transformation:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Says the man who drives a scooby! :lol:


Fair point.:lol:


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Excellent write-up and transformation Bry, the finish and outcome were well worth the efforts compared to when it was dropped of, stunning mate.:thumb:


what he said...


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

stunning work Bryan, car looks great now


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bryan thats stunning, lovely work :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

paul46rider said:


> stunning work Bryan, car looks great now


Cheers Paul, your gear knobs ready for collecting as well :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks good for all the work put in, a well worth while detail and transformation for a white car :thumb:



Detail Ecosse said:


> How come it had different rear light also seems very odd?
> 
> Anyhoo looks brand new now cracking job.
> 
> Gav


Looks like its had a bit of work done just under that light, filler by the looks of it, due to the seem line from rear Qt to back panel, back light may have got broken at that point and be replaced with what was easy to get hold of, just my first instinct, i could well be wrong


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

nice work, looked excellent in the flesh, although that back bumper was a pig to get on even with 4 of us :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Looks good for all the work put in, a well worth while detail and transformation for a white car :thumb:
> 
> Looks like its had a bit of work done just under that light, filler by the looks of it, due to the seem line from rear Qt to back panel, back light may have got broken at that point and be replaced with what was easy to get hold of, just my first instinct, i could well be wrong


Cheers JB!

Yeah rear corner has been shunted at some stage prior to the current owner buying it, hence all the runs in the rear quarter!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work, looks like it had a hard life with all the manky paint!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK BRY:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

'Twas a top job indeed. Bry put some major graft into this detail, I know because I was stood drinking coffee watching him for some of it!

Seriously though, knowing how difficult it can be to get a proper result from white, the clarity in that paintwork when it was finished was unbelievable.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its made me want a Phoenix Yellow one even more now....., preferrably one that doesn't have dead things behind the bumper.

Mybe its just me with my "ghosts in my pants" attitude........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some shocking bodyshop work, but the final photos speak volumes of your attention to detail and workmanship!! Awesome.

Outstanding work!!

The CF roof looks well smart. :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Absolutely spot on Bri, that car looks totally transformed. Well done it must have been very rewarding


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding result Bryan - I absolutely love that car!

One of the finest details I've seen on here for some time I'd say. Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> 'Twas a top job indeed. Bry put some major graft into this detail, I know because I was stood drinking coffee watching him for some of it!


Nothing new there then!v



dubnut71 said:


> Its made me want a Phoenix Yellow one even more now....., preferrably one that doesn't have dead things behind the bumper.
> 
> Mybe its just me with my "ghosts in my pants" attitude........


I'm wondering whether that smell was from behind the bumper.............

I've sussed out why you are spending time on the 'bed' you want to match the PY paint!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work and a fantastic finish!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, how tatty was that!

Excellent result and transformed the car. Hats off to you and all your helpers.

Chris.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Brilliant work, those clearcoat runs were savage.........


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fastmonkey said:


> Brilliant work, those clearcoat runs were savage.........


Has that panel been repaired? Surely BMW wouldn't let that pass quality control.

Chris.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Bryan


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

Stunning! How do you remove the bonnet badge without marking the paintwork?:thumb:


----------



## Mr Adds (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, thats definately one of my favourite M3's!

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top job Bry' 

Baz


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice indeed, the paint preparation my favourite aspect of the detail - lovely correction and finish, nice work on the paint runs.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

what a fantastic read! thoroughly enjoyed that :thumb:

the car was a right mess beforehand - and would have put many off

thanks for sharing that one 

Matt


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just landed today 4 different colours of carbon film a white (very very sexy)









Light Grey









Mid Grey









and the blackest shiniest sexiest black you have ever laid eyes on......









Hot off the press (well the courier van actually)

These are scanned in images at 2.3mb a piece to show correct colour but the weave sends the machine a bit wonky, its all an optical delusion (copyright Del Trotter) the weave is dead straight on the film.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning work!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Brilliant work by all involved!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Brilliant work by all involved!!!


Cheers (from the other 2 as well!) I was gonna send some of the film up to Colin for you boys to have a look at, good idea?, thought it might go down well on the "East" side if you get my drift....:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That was a tremendous detail!!!! :doublesho

Awesome, stunning results mate.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome work!

How much is it to get the roof done like that? PM me if you like  thanks


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers (from the other 2 as well!) I was gonna send some of the film up to Colin for you boys to have a look at, good idea?, thought it might go down well on the "East" side if you get my drift....:thumb:


Well we have 4 cars together for carbon roofs.

I pm'd Bryan last night, hopefully get a 5th then get them done 

Fire a sample by all means Graeme!


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Incredible turnaround! That car looks fantastic!


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

Loving this writeup... im a huge fan of the e46 m3 and this just looks amazing!! Great job!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, some turnaround on what is now a lovelly looking motor. Thats what I call detailing and those runs were unbelievable, must have been non-professional surely, it even looked as though the trim had npot been removed when being painted. Well done all round.


----------

